# Is it a migraine?



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

I've always had problems with bad headaches, but the past few months have been extra brutal for headaches. My doctor couldn't say that I didn't have migraines, he said that I may have them, and he is going to try me on Reglan, normally an anti-nausea med, but, supposedly also helps for headaches. I have noticed my headaches are worse around that time of the month, and I'm 49 so maybe there is a peri-menopuase element to them. My OB-GYN doc has me on the Pill and that does relieve the headaches to some extent.So, my question is to all of you chronic headache sufferers...what do you take for your headaches? Oh, I should also mention that I take butalbital (AKA Esgic, Fiorinal) too.Renee


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When mine aren't bad I use tylenol, when I start getting light and sound sensitivity (migraine symptoms) I use Midrin.Mine are fairly minor compared to a lot of people's migraines, but they are bad enough.K.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Epona. I find that Motrin works best for me. Mine tend to be between the eyes or around the eyebrow area usually on one side. Sinus meds have given me some relief as well, ones that are specifically for sinus headaches seem to be best. Sometimes though nothing I take works, in which case I just close my eyes and try to sit as still as possible after a while the pain goes away, but it could take hours. Take care.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

I usually start with Excedrin Migraine. That takes care of them most of the time. If the headache doen not improve within a half hour, I take Imitrex (Sumatriptan succinate). Sometimes even that does not give complete relief. That's when I go into a dark room with a cold cloth on my head.Mine have gotten worse since I went off the pill, but I still consider them fairly mild.Marty


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the help! I've tried all that you suggested, with the exception of Imitrex, maybe I should ask my doctor about that. Renee


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

If Excedrin Migraine doesn't cut it I use Zomig.. works every time. I have migraine's though.Do you have any visual symptoms or sensitivity to light and sound?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll check about Zomig, thank you, I will ask my doctor about that one as well.Yes, when my headache is very bad I don't like it bright (gotta turn off lights or turn down) and if the TV's on I have to turn it waaaaay down. Been home sick with the bronchitis/flu/fever crud this week, so maybe this time around it is just a bad headache from that. But, at least once a month I get a pretty bad rip-roaring headache for seemingly no reason.Renee


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

I was just thinking after my last post there....I wonder if stress headaches can really knock you off your feet? The past year was pretty bad for me.....my dad passed awa in October, I ended up moving 3 times (and not because I wanted to), my sister moved back here and pretty much took over my dad's house and she kicked me out without any notice or warning. My IBS and ulcer's are flaring up....I do know stress can do a number on people, so maybe a lot of them are tension type, unless migraines can also be brought on by stress (?), because my doctor did think I had migraines (as did a neuroligist I saw about a year ago). I decided that 2006 is NOT going to be a stressful year for me! LOL! Well, OK, I am going to go take a nap, still not feeling well at all.Renee


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They used to think there was a sharp difference between tension/stress headaches and migraines.I think they are more open to they are not quite so separate after all (I tend to get a mixed diagnosis of both aspects, but since I get the light bothers me sound bothers me thing there is some aspects of migraine in my headaches). I can't imagine stress makes you less likely to get a migraine







http://www.4woman.gov/faq/migraine.htm lists stress as something that can trigger a migraine. They list both things that are physically stressful like lack of sleep and mental/emotional stress. I don't know if your body cares why it is stressed out.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI this was in the news todayAcupuncture shown to relieve migrainesAlternative treatmentâ€"even when fakeâ€"as effective as medical drugshttp://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11637043/from/RSS/


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

I've always thought that acupuncture would be something worth checking into, I should see if we have someone around here that does that, I think we do.Yes, I can see where stress/tension and migraines would be related, makes sense to me.My doctor thinks I may have pneumonia, I've just gotten more sick this week, and went in to see him today. So, I will have to just hope that the meds help and it goes away soon.Thank you everyone for all your input!!







Renee


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Did you know, all of you paying more for Excederin Migraine could be buying the cheaper Excederin Extra Strength [or better yet the generic version]. Both have exactly the same ingredients in them. From Excedrin.com*Ingredients list from Excedrin extra strength*Active ingredients (in each caplet) Purposes Acetaminophen 250 mg Pain reliever Aspirin 250 mg Pain reliever Caffeine 65 mg Pain reliever aid *Ingredients in Excedrin Migraine*Active ingredients (in each tablet) Purposes Acetaminophen 250 mg Pain reliever Aspirin 250 mg Pain reliever Caffeine 65 mg Pain reliever aid People are often duped into buying something because of the label and packaging. Save yourself some money and buy the cheaper product.Just an FYI


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

I noticed that too, they have the exact ingredients. Funny how they can advertise it like they do.Renee


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

> quote:Acupuncture shown to relieve migraines


My Doctor uses this method. I didn't try it because of my LG problem and didn't want to spend long periods of time in his office. BUT I do know of one lady who did, & said it worked for her. But I also know of a another who used it also , & said it didn't; (same Dr)So take your pick.I use Excedrine, but your are right generic works just as well as the high price stuff. IF it works!! when it don't I use Imitrex which has been faithful for me. Even with a sinus it helps but the headache comes back quicker.I try not to over use the Imitrex after awhile itmight not work anymore. My niece uses Maxalt (msp?) as Imitrex don't do it for her. If you have high blood pressure or heart problems, your Dr. probably won't put you on the sumatription stuff.







Just used in injection tonight.







Avoid chocolate and see if that helps.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Renee,Not only can they advertise it like they do, but they call it that and charge more for it. I think that is wrong. People buy it thinking they are buying something special, and it is nothing more than 'same old, same old.'I mentioned it because if Exedrin is working for folks with migraine, they should save themselves some money and just buy the regular extra strength.I had a 3 day migraine this past weekend. I didn't medicate like I should have when I felt it coming on, because it presented like a sinus headache would at first, and then went to the whole light sensitivity, vomiting, smells make me sick migraine. I take Midrin if I can get it started right away. If not, I take Fioricet. I cannot take Imitrex, it made me very sick to my stomach.Sometimes sleep, sweet sleep is the only thing to cut the pain.Have any of you ever tried the warm bath with a bag of frozen peas [or corn...something frozen] over your eyes? The warm bath relaxes the muscles that tense up due to the pain, and the cold [at the same time] on your eyes and forehead relieve some of the pain in your head. It doesn't make it go away, but it helps and puts you right in a more relaxed state so you can get into bed and sleep some of it off.Give it a try


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

when my migraine lands me in the emergency room the medication that they give me by IV is actually an anti-nauseant called Maxeran. I know you can get it in pill for but needs a perscription. I have also used Gravol accompanied by an Excederin/Zomig.. seems to work. Ask the doc!


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I have been fighting one all day. Had it for 3 days now and am holding off on the Imitrex as long as I can. Have taken lots of OTC stuff since this AM, which takes the edge off the paing but pretty soon I am gonna need an injection. That or I will start barffing until I get the dry heaves. Which I am to old for anymore.When I get these headeches my gas gets worse too.I think mine are triggered by sinus but turn into migraines.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I have suffered from headaches for more years than i care to remember, i take paramax for them, they take the pain away for a wee bit but they never seem to stay away..Last yr they got so bad i was passing out with them, a cat scan showed nothing was wrong (although they did confirm i had a brain wayhey! well would you believe it?) Anyway i sympathise with anyone who has these damn headaches


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

My Doctor who specalizes in allergies and migarines told me that migraines are not good for you. Like who would think they are?He said they leave some kind of marks (?) on the brain. Not sure what he meant. I would also think that w/all that pressurebehind the eye, they would affect you eye. I know I have some problems with my right eye which was the one that I got them in for years. Now the headache switches eyes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

Sometimes I think I also get rebound headaches, from using the painkillers too long (whether they are over-the-counter or prescription), so then THAT creates a whole other monster. <<sigh>>Sort of like you are damned if you do and damned if you don't.Yes, sometimes if I take a nice long hot shower it does help to relieve my headaches somewhat. Right now I am feeling a bit better, my doctor put me on Medrol Dosepak (prednisolone, sort of like prednisone, but it doesn't have the nasty side effects, at least for me) to help reduce the swelling I get in my nose and sinuses, my headache has now turned into a bad sinusitis thing....and Medrol Dosepak always helps relieve the pressure, also I have a cough med from the doctor with hydrocodone in it (Vicodin), so that is giving me relief from the headache too.....so, with any luck, I will be back to normal by this weekend, I hope! Thank you for all the great advice!! I will jot down the medications everyone mentioned!Renee


----------



## Mom&Son (Feb 24, 2004)

I got migraines during my periods. Only then. My OB/GYN started me on Depo Prevera shots years ago. It really helped me. I still get headaches alot, but not as bad. I take Imitrex for the bad ones. But sometimes, that alone won't take the headache away. I usually end up taking Sudafed Sinus, Advil, and the Imitrex (not all at the same time, I space it out). That combo is the only thing that will take away my 'mini migraines.'mom


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

When i was diagnosed with a migraine the doctor listed off things like stress, hormones and foods that could have set it off - the last one wasn't relevant due to having nothing diff in diet, the hormones also not relevant espellaiy due to the fact never bothered me before however at that time stress ...well lets just say it was a very bad day at work. The annoying thing is since i had that first one 7 yrs ago i've have had several and now have learnt the symptoms - flashes in my eyes and pain on one side of my head, noise doesn't seem to effect me much however light plays a major role and the best thing i have discovered is sleep







- when i do this i have less chance of a relapse as opposed to when i have drugs and then i can have a mild heachache for a couple of days after. This is probably of no help to you as such, the only thing i could suggest is that whenyou next have a headache/migraine note down what you ate/stress level/date in cycle and see if anything adds up also if you start to have any reoccuring symptoms (eg. aversion to light) as one lot of drugs i was given was to be taken at first symptonms and it is suppose to stop a migraine happening (these did work when i was early enough)where as the other is only for the pain. Good luck


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

My headaches don't always start out the same way, but will end up as a migraine if I don't take something. Most of mine are started by sinus. Sudafed helps sometimes, Excedrine helps other times, when all else fails I use the Imitrex but usually don't use it until I start getting the heaves.







Mine run in the family, I can trace them from grandma down to my grandson. My daughter gets relief from Zytrec. Plus she can't touch chocolate. to much Choc and sugar are triggers for me. When I was pg, all 3 times, and when I was on the pill for a year; I never once had a migraine.Funny how that works different for each of us.


----------

